# Slin + Big Bulk?



## jrsgym (Jan 24, 2018)

Hey guys, I have a good amount of experience in lifting, AAS and slin. Diet is for a good bulker.
I blast and cruise. Due to pancreas issues I haven't seriously lifted in over two years til about 8 months ago. Body responded well on good diet and taking it slow.
Started my blast 4 weeks ago:
Prop: 150mgs EOD Weeks 1-5
Test 450: 900mgs EW
Deca: 600mgs EW
Levemir: 20iu's AM/20iu's PM
Humalog: 10iu's, 3 times day
Metphormin: 1,000mgs ED

I've gained 14 lbs so far but I'm thinking I need to decrease the Humalog to 10iu's post workout only. Keeping the Levemir the same. Want to put on as much weight as I can. I've always used Humalog in the AM and post workout in the past for the pump and help lean out. Works well for that but I'm unsure about the bulking.
Anyone have experience in this at those dosages?
Any input is appreciated. 
Thanks, guys. And gals too.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 24, 2018)

You mentioned pancreas issues. Are you taking the slin as part of the cycle or is this scripted meds because your pancreas doesn't work?


----------



## tinymk (Jan 24, 2018)

Your a diabetic, when was the last time you checked your A1C?


----------



## PFM (Jan 24, 2018)

I also have more questions than answers.


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 25, 2018)

I too am wondering if you had pancreas issues why you're fkn around with insulin and metformin. Being the guy that keep you safe and alive and unaware while the surgeon takes your body to the dumpster piece by piece, I would say don't do it.  And yes, that is where diabetes ultimately ends up if you are stupid.


----------



## motown1002 (Jan 25, 2018)

^^^This^^^^


----------



## jrsgym (Jan 25, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> You mentioned pancreas issues. Are you taking the slin as part of the cycle or is this scripted meds because your pancreas doesn't work?



Sorry so late getting back. Got the flu. Yes, I had operation on pancreas in September of 2015. Type 2 diabetic now and the insulin is prescribed. Along with the other meds. Well, except for the AAS. Thanks for responding POB.


----------



## jrsgym (Jan 25, 2018)

tinymk said:


> Your a diabetic, when was the last time you checked your A1C?



I just had A1C checked last week and I'm at 8.5. Down from 9.6 3 months ago. Goal from Doc is to get it down to 7.0 or lower in 3 months. Thx for responding. I been down with flu. Reason for being late responding.


----------



## jrsgym (Jan 25, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> I too am wondering if you had pancreas issues why you're fkn around with insulin and metformin. Being the guy that keep you safe and alive and unaware while the surgeon takes your body to the dumpster piece by piece, I would say don't do it.  And yes, that is where diabetes ultimately ends up if you are stupid.



All of those meds are prescribed by Doc.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 26, 2018)

jrsgym said:


> I just had A1C checked last week and I'm at 8.5. Down from 9.6 3 months ago. Goal from Doc is to get it down to 7.0 or lower in 3 months. Thx for responding. I been down with flu. Reason for being late responding.



Ever try a ketogenic diet?


----------



## jrsgym (Jan 26, 2018)

No POB, I haven't. I vaguely know of it but I'll check it out tonight. Thanks.
Is there a thread here in particular I can read? I'll go check out the forums here first but if there's any that you think can help, I'd appreciate it.
This is new territory for me. I was down to 185lbs and was sick looking. Used to maintain 235-240. I'm up to 224lbs as of last week at Docs. If everything goes as planned, she'll probably be asking me a few more questions about the weight gain. But training is and has been a major part of my life for last 25 years. And I've made up my mind that I'll never be without the weights and body weight so low. 
Also, my lypase and amalyse enzymes all were well within normal range. They check all this every 3 months.
Thanks for the feedback.


----------

